# Figuring out smokinit2



## Smokeforfun (Dec 5, 2021)

Haven't posted since I got my smokinit2 smoker about 6 months ago. Never did figure out temp control module, just set temp and food temp. The smoke took awhile for me to get right. The best most consistent method which I found on this site, was tin foil boat with heavy duty or double layer tin foil. That gave me the nice light smoke I was shooting for. 1st few times got way too much smoke!! Have done brikets twice since took out at 200 degrees (great) did turkey breast twice. Screwed up 1st one. Took 2nd one out at 162 degrees (awesome and super moist. Only thing bad was it didn't get done until 2:30 an hour after everybody ate Thanksgiving dinner. Chuck roast 3 times ( great all 3 times). Smoked chicken wings 3 times, 2 we're not good. Last time 45 min. Smoker, then to air fryer for 10 min per side(really good). Pork shoulder roast last nite. Took out at 202 degrees ( awesome). Sorry for the long post but ( I LOVE MY SMOKER!!!)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2021)

Pics or else it didn't happen.  

There are several members here with Smokin-It smokers and they absolutely love their smokers too.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 5, 2021)

I have t 3D model and the wifi module for it. I am not the sharpest tack in the box when it comes to programming anything, much less the smoker.  However, I have it pretty well set in my habits to just set box temp and time AND box temp and internal meat temp.  Programming steps to ramp up temp, ramp down, hold etc as well as saving programs is still a mystery to me.  But the smoker works very well and no problems as long as I keep it simple.


----------



## Smokeforfun (Dec 5, 2021)

old sarge said:


> I have t 3D model and the wifi module for it. I am not the sharpest tack in the box when it comes to programming anything, much less the smoker.  However, I have it pretty well set in my habits to just set box temp and time AND box temp and internal meat temp.  Programming steps to ramp up temp, ramp down, hold etc as well as saving programs is still a mystery to me.  But the smoker works very well and no problems as long as I keep it simple.


 Yes Sarge,as long as I keep it simple. Just box temp, and food temp I'm getting really good results.I love smoking the food, and experimenting with different foods is so fun!


----------



## Smokeforfun (Dec 5, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Pics or else it didn't happen.
> 
> There are several members here with Smokin-It smokers and they absolutely love their smokers too.


Pics of bad results or good results? LOL  I wasn't to confident before. I will try to post some pics now. I know one thing I will not use my, Green mountain for smoking foods again.not enough smoke flavor!. Also I have been using Bald Duck seasoning alot. A great seasoning.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 5, 2021)

Glad you like your Smokin-It.  I like both of mine A LOT!!


----------



## Smokeforfun (Dec 6, 2021)

Lonzinomaker said:


> Glad you like your Smokin-It.  I like both of mine A LOT!!


I was a little worried when I first got it. Heard the smoke flavor was different, which it was. But not a big deal after I got used to it. Then I ruined my first few smokes when I didn't put wood chunk in Tim foil. Also tried pellets in a-maze-in smoker chamber to try to get a different flavor. But after all that experimenting I (think) I have it figured out. Now it's on to salmon and other foods.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Dec 6, 2021)

Smokeforfun said:


> Haven't posted since I got my smokinit2 smoker about 6 months ago. Never did figure out temp control module, just set temp and food temp. The smoke took awhile for me to get right. The best most consistent method which I found on this site, was tin foil boat with heavy duty or double layer tin foil. That gave me the nice light smoke I was shooting for. 1st few times got way too much smoke!! Have done brikets twice since took out at 200 degrees (great) did turkey breast twice. Screwed up 1st one. Took 2nd one out at 162 degrees (awesome and super moist. Only thing bad was it didn't get done until 2:30 an hour after everybody ate Thanksgiving dinner. Chuck roast 3 times ( great all 3 times). Smoked chicken wings 3 times, 2 we're not good. Last time 45 min. Smoker, then to air fryer for 10 min per side(really good). Pork shoulder roast last nite. Took out at 202 degrees ( awesome). Sorry for the long post but ( I LOVE MY SMOKER!!!)


I have a Smokin-It model 2 (analog) as well and really like it.  I had to reset the temperature control knob so that it read more closely to the actual box temperature.  That took some fiddling.

I've had a couple "burps" as well, where the wood chunks catch fire, but they didn't last long and had little effect on the meat.  

I've not had to use foil, except to line the box to facilitate cleaning.

I'm glad you're enjoying yours.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 6, 2021)

Smokeforfun said:


> Pics of bad results or good results? LOL  I wasn't to confident before. I will try to post some pics now. I know one thing I will not use my, Green mountain for smoking foods again.not enough smoke flavor!. Also I have been using Bald Duck seasoning alot. A great seasoning.



Good results for sure.  But sometimes, posting the bad results can help with troubleshooting what went wrong or wasn't quite right during the smoke etc.  

When I was first researching electric smokers, Smokin-It was at the top of the list. Unfortunately, Mrs. SHS and I couldn't not come to an agreement on the cost vs want/need.

Yep, lack of smoke flavor is an issue with most pellet grills when cooking at higher temps.


----------

